
Apple’s Response to Epic Games Lawsuit [pdf] - tech234a
https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.364265/gov.uscourts.cand.364265.36.0_2.pdf
======
Someone
IANAL and I haven’t read Epic’s motion (#), but reading that, I can’t see any
other outcome of this first round than “There’s no urgency to make any
statement about the actual case, so Epic’s motion asking for one is dismissed”
(in a text that’s quite a bit longer because it has to address the points made
by either side that are relevant to the decision on urgency)

#) that’s a weak point, but [http://www.fosspatents.com/2020/08/epic-games-
asks-district-...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2020/08/epic-games-asks-
district-court-to-bar.html) agrees with what I say above.

